# Blue prints as Purple... Help!!!



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I was recently sent a photo(attached) and asked to print it on a sublimation cup. After printing on my Epson WF-7110 using Cobra's colour profile and sublimating it looked Purple. I printed the same image on my Oki C9300 and the image looked Blue. The customer wants the blue on the cups but i am unable to reproduce the colour for sublimation. Any suggestions?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

In order to receive correct color output on my Epson WorkForce 7110 I usually printed on premium presentation paper matte and on standard quality at high speed this allows me to print a good color red while other settings give me a pinkish shade of red maybe you can try that

also try converting the image to CMYK because that image looks like it is in RGB mode

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

No you want to design in RGB.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I design most stuff in rgb and flick to cmyk to see how it'll come out, if it's not right I alter the cmyk. works for me.
the purple deff looks cmyk.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

It's printed in cmyk in equal parts after 35 years printing offset I can tell you the magenta is too strong, in offset we will switch magenta to print before cyan for more blue tone, if magenta is printed after cyan it will look purple, in digital print it needs to be specified in the file.
So convert to cmyk and specify the colour values.
Usually this colour is 100% cyan and 100% magenta, try making magenta 80%.
Use Pantone process charts to find specific colour that u need.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

The way we did things for our dye sub printing is printed all the pms colors in the chart, dye subed the material and we match up our designs with those colors so we get the best match. They never come out like the screen version, but printing and matching to the finished product is the best for color matches. I can also tweak the cmyk values if needs be after seeing what the color normally will print like on the finished product.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

krikster said:


> The way we did things for our dye sub printing is printed all the pms colors in the chart, dye subed the material and we match up our designs with those colors so we get the best match. They never come out like the screen version, but printing and matching to the finished product is the best for color matches. I can also tweak the cmyk values if needs be after seeing what the color normally will print like on the finished product.


Thats what we did for safety yellow vests and some buff poly material, it works out great,


----------

